# Hypnotherapy and IBS-C



## smcarmi (May 8, 2002)

Hello, I've never posted to this forum but have been reading the threads for quite awhile now. I've had a severe case of IBS-C for 5 years and like many members of this forum, I've come to the end of my rope. Conventional medications have done nothing to help the constipation, and most just make my other symptoms worse. I've just recently been informed about hypnotherapy and read just about all the threads posted about it here. It seems that most people who have used the tapes have been IBS-D and I was wondering if anyone out there with IBS-C have used it successfully and Eric if you know of any difference in results between the two types. I'm thinking of purchasing the tapes but am somewhat reluctant to spend the money. I've spent outrageous amounts of money on remedies that haven't really helped me at all. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Sandra:I was IBS C and used the tapes successfully. I would be C for 3 days and then D for 1. So, I can say they really helped me.I think that it's easier to treat D than C, but that's something Eric or Mike Mahoney should answer, since I don't want to tell you wrong.What tests have you had done? Sometimes C is caused by other things than IBS, so it's important to make sure they've done everything.I hope this has helped a little.







Eric should be on soon with more info.JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Sandra,Great question. I just ordered the tapes myself and I printed out a bunch of material that has been provided on this site to get informed on hypnotherarpy. Last night as I was reading I had the same questions surface.My IBS is weird in that even if I am not C that is where I cannot go to the bathroom I still have symptoms. That is I can go to the bathroom and still experience the pain and contractions in my upper right quadrant. I will go for a couple of days what seems like just normal (that is going to the bathroom) and then it starts all over again... I guess what I am trying to say is that it doesn't appear the C is constant but more intermittment.I get flare ups with any change I make ... i.e. vitamins, exercise, diet, sleep. Everything affects my gut. The bout I am in right now I believe started when I added too much fiber at once but then there have been times when I took the same protein shake and did not have any problems. It seemed to me also that perhaps the therapy is geared more toward constant D.I am still reading so more information will be helpful.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

EricCan you give us some clarification on this? I've been a bit reluctant to try the tapes too, because most of the reading I've done on the board seems to indicate they're primarily geared toward D symptoms. With C, terrible bloating, reflux, and a hiatal hernia, I'm obviously looking for more help but I'm wary of trying something that might prove to be counter-productive. Thanks


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't think the tapes could be counter productive toward C. They helped JeanG and she was C, and Eric was C i think.You will have to ask Mike or Eric. YOu could email Mike, timelineservices###cs.com


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Spliff. I've emailed Mike. Would love to think they could be helpful for me.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If you are worried about them causing more C then i don't think that would happen. Ask JeanG. They are for D and C.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

In just a bit I will answer this, but the tapes are for all variations of IBS and others have use them successfully for C. But I will go into more depth for you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Okay part of this is what is causinng the c, if its IBS the tapes should help. If its c caused by another reason then it won't hurt, but maynot be as effective. It is harder to start something then to stop it. Also, there are quite a few IBS people who believe they have C and might not really. This is somewhat complex really. The HT is also working on higher levels of IBS, d and d and c and c are symptoms of a bigger problem. They should work to calm the spasms and relax muscles that may be hindering going. They should work on muscle tension and anxiety and stress responces. They may also help regulate the serotonin in the body. Ht does slow down the gut when your doing it, but the body will adjust to what it needs to do when your not actually doing them. So there are many other parts to all this they help to give relief on, if the colon is relaxed it should be easier to pass gas for example, that may be trapped in pockets of the colon as it spasm and contracts. So I cannot honestly say they will help for sure, but I can say that there is a high probablity they will help on the IBS, especially pain for one, but other issues as well for example likke being able to cope better also. This is a different kind of thing then other treatments.I hope that helped.Somewhere on it is a thread of some c people that they helped although there are not as many c people as d and c and d people.I personally was c and d and pain predominate.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

On a side note, when I am c they helped to relax my entire gut and my rectum when it tightened up and this made it easier for me to go, but that is a personal experience and may vary with mileage.


----------



## smcarmi (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for info everyone. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do. I just started with a new gastro doc, so I might wait and see if she comes up with anything that can help me.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I am wondering what else C is caused by besides IBS. I have seen a couple of references about if C is caused by IBS then it will work. What other instances of C are you talking about.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Eric. What you say makes sense. It does seem logical that if you can relax all those gut muscles, it should be easier to relieve gas and maybe associated bloating. Also, this relaxtion might help alieviate the pressure I feel from straining all the way up into my throat. I'm waiting to hear from Mike, too, when he returns, and really hope this is something that can be useful for me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

In IBS it seems to be the chemical electrical (serotonin being a major player in this as well as other gut neurotrransmitter) signals either cause one or the other or both."Is there then a distinction between someone who is constipation-predominant, someone else who might be diarrhea-predominant, and people who alternate between the two? Traditionally there has been that distinction. But we're beginning to see that this is not a condition that causes constipation or diarrhea, but it's a disturbance in the regulation of the bowel function. It's a brain-gut condition, and triggering factors may variously cause symptoms of diarrhea at one time and constipation at another. We've found that about half of those affected have alternating diarrhea and constipation. About 30% will usually have only the diarrhea, and about 20% usually only the constipation." http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/clinicalIssues.html If there is to much serotonin in the gut receptors you can d and to little c.The HT can help with the communication between the brain gut axis as well as other aspects.Comprehensive Overview of Constipation: http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/comp...ve_overview.htm I had to copy this because it was a outdated link, but stored in my computer. But I am also going to take it back off just fyi.TREATMENT OF CHOICE Drugs and Other Options for Pain in the Gut By Judy Packer-Tursman Special to The Washington Post Tuesday, May 30, 2000; Page Z23 Q. I am a 43-year-old woman with irritable bowel syndrome. My doctor wants to put me on medication, but I want to know whether it's safe to manage my condition without drugs. An estimated 25 million Americans suffer from a chronic disorder of the lower gastrointestinal tract known as irritable bowel syndrome, or IBS. Many of them suffer more than necessary, either because they don't realize they've got a chronic condition or because they're too embarrassed to talk about its symptoms. These vary widely and may include abdominal cramping or pain, gas, bloating and constipation. Another common sign is diarrhea, which can be mild or severe enough to send a person dashing for a bathroom a dozen times a day, unable to handle school, work or social situations. Usually the person gets an episode of pain, which goes away after a bowel movement. But it happens again and again, often after a meal or during periods of stress. A person who has experienced abdominal discomfort or pain continuously or intermittently, for at least 12 weeks during the past year may be suffering from IBS, which is sometimes called "spastic colon" or "irritable colon." That diagnosis is more likely if pain or discomfort is linked to at least two of these circumstances: the discomfort is relieved after a bowel movement; it is accompanied by a change in the frequency of bowel movements; or it is accompanied by stools that are softer or harder than usual. "It's not the kind of thing that would take you immediately to the emergency room or the doctor's office . . . at least initially," explains Joanne Wilson, associate chief of gastroenterology at Duke University Medical Center in Durham, N.C. For unknown reasons, Wilson says, IBS is twice as common in women as in men. As many as 20 percent of adults in the United States are thought to experience the disorder at some point in their lives, but most don't see a physician about it. Wilson and others are working with the American Digestive Health Foundation (800-668-5237, www.adhf.org) on a campaign to educate the public--and physicians--about ways to manage IBS symptoms. Because its cause is unknown, there is no reliable, standard therapy for IBS. There is, however, good news for those who might worry that their symptoms are signs of life-threatening conditions: IBS hasn't been shown to lead to serious, organic illnesses, such as Crohn's disease, ulcerative colitis or colon cancer. IBS is a functional disorder, which means that no specific anatomical or biochemical abnormalities or infections can be detected to explain symptoms. "IBS is not in your head, and that is so important to realize," says clinical psychologist Olafur S. Palsson, assistant professor of psychiatry and family medicine at Eastern Virginia Medical School in Norfolk. "The intestinal tract is not working right, but there's nothing structurally wrong. You can't find it under a microscope." IBS usually is diagnosed after a physician has excluded other medical conditions as causes of the symptoms. The doctor's evaluation typically includes a medical history, a physical examination and laboratory tests. The doctor looks for red flags, such as weight loss, blood in the stool, a high fever or a family history of inflammatory bowel disease or colon cancer. Initially, IBS was thought to arise from stress or anxiety. While these factors may worsen symptoms, researchers have since found that people with IBS have colon muscles that begin to spasm after mild stimulation: The waves of synchronized muscle contractions that push food down the intestinal tract during digestion become irregular. The colons of people with IBS are also more sensitive and respond strongly to stimuli--such as food, hormonal changes, medication and stress--that wouldn't bother most people. The seven in 10 patients with mild symptoms usually respond to education and reassurance on how to handle the problem and to simple treatments not requiring medication, such as adding fiber to diets, eating smaller meals, restricting dairy products or making lifestyle changes to reduce stress. Even regular exercise is helpful for some people. Typically, IBS patients with moderate or severe symptoms are treated along one of two lines of medication therapy, explains Ray E. Clouse, professor of medicine and psychiatry at Washington University School of Medicine in St. Louis. Some medicines target the gut, such as antispasmodic medications, while other drugs target the brain, such as antidepressants given in low dosages. New drugs also are being developed, called "gut serotonin receptor modulators," to lessen sensations from the gut to the brain. What Works If Drugs Don't? Clouse offers simple advice for people with IBS who are considering alternatives: "Don't get carried away." A person may get relief from unconventional remedies because of the wide-ranging symptoms of IBS, he says, but seemingly harmless self-help treatments could have detrimental effects. For example, he says, people who routinely take calcium supplements run the risk of developing kidney stones. "People can play with the whole spectrum of complementary medicines--but they shouldn't let themselves get way out of whack," Clouse says. Before taking extreme measures, he says, it's wiser to return to conventional care. The difficulty of treating all aspects of IBS with drugs has led to studies, many outside the United States, on alternatives including traditional Chinese medicine and peppermint oil, a smooth-muscle relaxant that may relieve intestinal spasms but can cause acid reflux and anal irritation or burning. Researchers are also finding that, because IBS can be aggravated by stress, relaxing the mind may have positive effects on the body. Douglas Drossman, a gastroenterologist at the University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill, says various types of treatment give patients "a better sense of control." His research team has a $4 million grant from the National Institutes of Health to explore the use of cognitive behavioral therapy for people with moderate to severe IBS symptoms. This psychological technique tries to change how people react to their symptoms--for example, teaching them to become less upset by flare-ups and to accept them as temporary. At last week's annual meeting of the American Gastroenterological Association in San Diego, Palsson reported that hypnosis treatment seems to relax the autonomic nervous system, which controls movement in the digestive tract. "We're not just making people believe they're better," Palsson says. "Stool consistency is better, so something is happening to the digestive tract . . . and abdominal pain is much lessened. Bowel movement frequency was also reduced by the treatment." Treatment of Choice is a weekly description of mainstream and nontraditional therapies for common illnesses. To ask questions about alternatives for specific conditions, send e-mail to health###washpost.com (type "treatment of choice" on subject line) or faxes to 202-334-6471. You may also reach us by U.S. mail at Treatment of Choice, Health Section, The Washington Post, 1150 15th Street NW, Washington, DC 20071. Treatment of Choice is an educational column and is not a substitute for medical advice from your physician. ï¿½ 2000 The Washington Post CompanyThis doctor is someone I have talked to many times. PalssonThis is more from him. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm This is more info on relaxtion for functional problems. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm I am pretty sure the tapes will help these issues for you and they won't hurt at the very least.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is one more site actually you might want to read carefully.www.ibshypnosis.com this is Dr Palssons personal website to the public on all this.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Thanks for the info Eric. I guess I am always confused with the diagnosis and description of IBS because I suffer with upper right pain. I know that the large intestine makes up a lot of areas but I tend to get the spasms so high up on the right side which you never really hear or see in these articles.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

RitaLucyYou might want to have an ultrasound to be sure your gall bladder is ok if your pain is upper right. That was one of the things my doctor checked early on for me.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

LML, Over the last few years I have had at least 4 ultrasounds. They were all normal. I do have to have the hida scan. I hurt after I eat...sometimes when I don't eat. This p.m. I was not feeling well and popped a bentyl and I feel like it has relieved a lot of the pressure I have. I was able to use the bathroom this evening. Sometimes I feel like the upper is trying to push things down...I don't know. Here is the link with some information on the condition. I would say the symptoms they describe do describe how I feel. I would say I am level 2-3. http://www.indiana.edu/~engs/hints/oddi.html My doctor says that the colon in that area can swell and press upwards. Or he also said it could be the spinchter muscle (spinchter of oddi). Maybe that is stress induced. I still am suspicious about the gallbladder myself. I guess the hida scan will tell that. My lab is always normal -- I am greatful!I rarely get the lower spasms like I did many years ago. Occasionally I will have a bout of the lower left spastic colon but not very often these days. All my trouble shifted upwards over the last few years.


----------

